# RIP Queen Elizabeth



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

My condolences to you blokes from across the pond. She was quite a global leader and head of state.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

President of Ireland, Michael D Higgins was among the first to pay tribute to the Queen, who he had met on several occasions during her visits to Ireland and his own state visit to Britain. 

“It is with profound regret and a deep personal sadness that I have learnt of the passing of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II,” he said.

“On behalf of the people of Ireland, may I express my heartfelt sympathy to His Majesty King Charles and to the Royal Family on their very great personal loss.

“May I offer my deepest condolences to the British people and to the members of the Commonwealth on the loss of a unique, committed and deeply respected Head of State.”

He added: “Her Majesty served the British people with exceptional dignity.

“Her personal commitment to her role and extraordinary sense of duty were the hallmarks of her period as Queen, which will hold a unique place in British history.

“Her reign of 70 years encompassed periods of enormous change, during which she represented a remarkable source of reassurance to the British people.

"This was a reassurance based on a realism of the significance of present events, rather than any narrow conception of history.

"This was so well reflected by a remarkable generosity of spirit which helped to foster a more inclusive relationship both with the British people themselves and with those with whom her country has experienced a complex, and often difficult, history.”

“As we offer our condolences to all our neighbours in the United Kingdom, following the loss of a remarkable friend of Ireland, we remember the role Queen Elizabeth played in celebrating the warm and enduring friendship, and her great impact on the bonds of mutual understanding, between our two peoples. She will be deeply missed.

“At dheis Dé go raibh a h-anam dílis.”


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The end of an era. She had a level of dignity and commitment not likely to be repeated in the future. Rest In Peace, Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The best Queen of our time. The whole world will miss Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II.
When you said, “The Queen,” you meant her. Rest In Peace, Your Majesty. 🥲🥲


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't quite understand why Charles would agree (or even desire) to be the new monarch at his age - my metaphorical money was always on William succeeding his grandmother.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

elgar's ghost said:


> I can't quite understand why Charles would agree (or even desire) to be the new monarch at his age - my metaphorical money was always on William succeeding his grandmother.


Perhaps because he has acquired the same sense of duty that typified his mother's reign.

He may yet choose to abdicate, of course.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I hope not. He has waited in the wings long enough and deserves his time on the throne.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

He'll protect William from the, "Duty", for as long as he can, while his family are young.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Think the monarchy is an anachronism and they should quit while ahead - no one will lead the House of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha as well as she did. But I'm not a Brit, just wish the UK royal family got about the same level of press over here as the Danish one

but if history serves as a guide, there is a 50% chance that the monarchy will be abolished when the King’s name is Charles


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Think the monarchy is an anachronism and they should quit while ahead ............. But I'm not a Brit


_Q E D_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> I hope not. He has waited in the wings long enough and deserves his time on the throne.


I know I spend more time on the throne since I've gotten older. A sensitive tummy I suppose?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I know I spend more time on the throne since I've gotten older. A sensitive tummy I suppose?


this is no time for levity 😵 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to be in London at the celebration of her 65th year on the throne and witness a marvelous display of boats going up the Thames - it was exciting and unforgettable to watch from Tower Bridge. She was a great lady, and her support of classical music a rarity among world leaders. This is interesting: imagine, having Sir Edward Elgar write a work for you!
https://www.classicfm.com/music-news/latest-news/queen-elizabeth-classical-music/

I am also ashamed of many musical friends, American college professors and others say vulgar, inappropriate, nasty things about her.

Then this occurred to me: when a Queen or King has their coronation ceremony, someone is asked to compose a commemorative work. It's been a long time, but in the past they've had the likes of William Walton and Elgar. Who among composers out there is worthy to step up to the standard they set?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> _Q E D_


Yes, I know QE is dead

I do wonder what our founding fathers would think about the news that the tyrant they revolted against has passed


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

The death of the Queen came as quite a shock to me. I'm quite saddened. I haven't lost a parent, but it feels a bit like that - losing a parent. I was born in London and came here just before I turned ten. The Queen and my country of birth have been a constant in my life for almost 57 years.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

mbhaub said:


> I am also ashamed of many musical friends, American college professors and others say vulgar, inappropriate, nasty things about her.


Well wasn't the woman singlehandedly responsible for the British empire?



> Then this occurred to me: when a Queen or King has their coronation ceremony, someone is asked to compose a commemorative work. It's been a long time, but in the past they've had the likes of William Walton and Elgar. Who among composers out there is worthy to step up to the standard they set?


Brian Ferneyhough


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> _I am also ashamed of many musical friends, American college professors and others say vulgar, inappropriate, nasty things about her._


Possibly not much different to what a number of people in the UK (and elsewhere) have said about some of your more recent presidents, really.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Queen Elizabeth was Queen of Canada too for the whole of my lifetime, and I regret her passing. Now as to who might write coronation music for King Charles III, my guess is that His Majesty's taste is conservative.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The monarchy may be an anachronism, but Her Majesty seemed like a very regal and decent person not given to pettiness or making enemies. Woe that the same could be said of our "more recent presidents." There aren't many Brits alive today (or Canucks) who have known any other monarch. It is a sad day for civility in the world.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

What can I say? Queen Elisabeth II was _*legendary. *_I mourn her.

She became the Queen the same year that the Olympics took place in Helsinki, in 1952. Even Sibelius was still alive! Oh my goodness.

Talk about a figurehead for a nation (or a commonwealth). For me she was the only Queen I really acknowledged, decade after decade.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

It's one thing to have a view about the UK's monarchy, it's quite another to have a view about Elizabeth Windsor. Given the role that she was born into, she was a good queen, determined to fulfil expectations. Tributes on the passing of public figures rarely acknowledge their faults, so it will be a while before these will be examined and a fuller picture painted of the extent of her achievements. In the meantime, attention will turn to what we can expect of her son, who will already fail in comparison, simply by coming to the throne so late in age.

The loss of Elizabeth is the loss of a national institution, and we won't know what that means for a while yet, because for those of us who've never known any other monarch, this is a new experience.

(My father-in-law, on the other hand, was also alive for the passing of George V, Edward VIII and George VI. He will likely not remember much, though he has many tales to tell about being an evacuee from the east end of London to Wales and Devon. I'll meet him today and ask what his parents had to say about the abdication.)


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

My deep condolences to all of you - our honorable friends from UK!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's amazing how shocked we felt & feel - last night & this morning - even though we were expecting it. 

We loved & respected Queen Elizabeth II & will miss her greatly. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Starqueen (4 mo ago)

My heart goes out to England and the royal family. I will miss Queen Elizabeth greatly.R.I.P Queen Elizabeth


----------



## Starqueen (4 mo ago)

You know she was a great lady 70 years, sorry the new King Charles the III just doesn't cut it.now they will have to change the pounds and coins. My heart goes out to the all but especially the British people in England, God save the queen.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Starqueen said:


> You know she was a great lady 70 years, sorry the new King Charles the III just doesn't cut it.now they will have to change the pounds and coins. My heart goes out to the all but especially the British people in England, God save the queen.


I'm guessing that the coinage will be augmented but the notes bearing Elizabeth II's image will be at some point phased out. When I was younger there were still quite a lot of coins from the reigns of George V and George VI still in circulation, and even after decimalisation in 1971 the one shilling and two shilling coins (equal to 5 and 10 new pence) from George VI's time was still quite often seen for a number of years.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Someone post the Purcell Canzona


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532708007263477763


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

elgar's ghost said:


> I'm guessing that the coinage will be augmented but the notes bearing Elizabeth II's image will be at some point phased out. When I was younger there were still quite a lot of coins from the reigns of George V and George VI still in circulation, and even after decimalisation in 1971 the one shilling and two shilling coins (equal to 5 and 10 new pence) from George VI's time was still quite often seen for a number of years.


I've found out that,



> [the Fiver] - Series C notes, first introduced in 1963, were the first notes to feature an image of the monarch on the front,


So there's no precedent for the removal from circulation of notes bearing the deceased monarch's image. It will be interesting to see what is decided (or what has been decided and not yet reported).

BTW, I'm pretty sure there were Queen Vic pennies still in circulation when I was a nipper in the 60s.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Forster said:


> So there's no precedent for* the removal from circulation of notes bearing the deceased monarch's image. It will be interesting to see what is decided (or what has been decided and not yet reported).*


The Republic of Ireland is pleased to announce that it will be assisting the United Kingdom in removing from circulation all notes bearing the deceased monarch's image -

Please forward all such notes to the following address and within 3 to 5 business days you will receive newly issued notes bearing the image of the current monarch, King Charles III -

Shaughnessy
c/o
Embassy of Ireland
17 Grosvenor Place,
London SW1X 7HR
Great Britain


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Forster said:


> So there's no precedent for the removal from circulation of notes bearing the deceased monarch's image. It will be interesting to see what is decided (or what has been decided and not yet reported).
> 
> BTW, I'm pretty sure there were Queen Vic pennies still in circulation when I was a nipper in the 60s.


What I was trying to say was that when the Banks of England and Scotland next alter the design of their notes, the incumbent monarch will presumably be on them, and the current issue withdrawn.

I remember seeing one or two of those Victorian coins during the 1960s as well - weren't the oldest ones called 'bun pennies' due the young Victoria's hairstyle?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Charles was flexing on LinkedIn this morning


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Bank notes with Queen Elizabeth II image will remain legal tender for 100 days from today.

You may forward any of these notes (£5, £10, £20 & £50) for replacement King Charles III notes before the deadline to the following address:

Penfold & sons
115 Lower Clapton Rd
Hackney
London E5 7RH

DO NOT MISS THE DEADLINE - OR YOU WILL LOSE £££££s


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> Bank notes with Queen Elizabeth II image will remain legal tender for 100 days from today.
> 
> You may forward any of these notes (£5, £10, £20 & £50) for replacement King Charles III notes before the deadline to the following address:
> 
> ...


"Money is a good soldier, and will on."
—Falstaff, The Merry Wives of Windsor, Act 2 Scene 2


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This reaction put a lump in my throat (only people who love pets will understand)










RIP.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Charles was flexing on LinkedIn this morning
> 
> View attachment 174371


Wales the King of Wales


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> Wales the King of Wales





Bwv 1080 said:


> Charles was flexing on LinkedIn this morning
> 
> View attachment 174371


That's him and he really use blessed AF?

Wouldn't his mom say that was a little vulgar?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

regenmusic said:


> That's him and he really use blessed AF? Wouldn't his mom say that was a little vulgar?


No, that wasn't him. Beware of what you read on the internet.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> Wales the King of Wales


Or as Trump called him, "The Prince of Whales."


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The carillon in the tower 30 meters from our gallery just played God Save the Queen King, followed by Land of Hope and Glory and Rule Brittania.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

elgar's ghost said:


> I'm guessing that the coinage will be augmented but the notes bearing Elizabeth II's image will be at some point phased out. When I was younger there were still quite a lot of coins from the reigns of George V and George VI still in circulation, and even after decimalisation in 1971 the one shilling and two shilling coins (equal to 5 and 10 new pence) from George VI's time was still quite often seen for a number of years.


It was in the newspapers today that it will take a couple of years for the King's image to be put on bank notes, so there's quite a long while before the Queen's notes are not legal tender. As for the coins, they won't need to be removed, as was practice before decimalisation.

I loved, as a child, seeing pennies and ha'pennies with various historic monarchs' heads. You'd occasionally see a 'bun' penny or halfpenny, of Queen Victoria when young, and coins with Victoria in her widow's 'weepers' were very common. Of course we were all on the look out for Edward VIII pennies which were valuable, but never any luck! 

I like Charles. Nobody can follow the Queen, but I feel that he does care.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> _I loved, as a child, seeing pennies and ha'pennies with various historic monarchs' heads. You'd occasionally see a 'bun' penny or halfpenny, of Queen Victoria when young, and coins with Victoria in her widow's 'weepers' were very common. Of course we were all on the look out for Edward VIII pennies which were valuable, but never any luck!_


I was intrigued by the inscriptions around the edge - I thought the abbreviated _Dei Gra. Britt. Omn. Rex Fid. Def. Ind. Imp._ were made up of whole words which I hadn't yet been taught.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

elgar's ghost said:


> I was intrigued by the inscriptions around the edge - I thought the abbreviated _Dei Gra. Britt. Omn. Rex Fid. Def. Ind. Imp._ were made up of whole words which I hadn't yet been taught.


Well, Rex is a whole word, I suppose. In the 1950s a lot of dogs that I came across were called Rex.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> _It was in the newspapers today that it will take a couple of years for the King's image to be put on bank notes... _


A more cynical person than me might think that the Banks of E and S are hedging their bets a bit there...


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

^ Canny Scottish banks have been hedging their bets for years the Queen's image doesn't appear on their notes.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Malx said:


> ^ Canny Scottish banks have been hedging their bets for years the Queen's image doesn't appear on their notes.


I've heard the Irish banks are even smarter.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

BachIsBest said:


> I've heard the Irish banks are even smarter.


Not being part of the United Kingdom does make it easier for them to be fair


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Malx said:


> ^ Canny Scottish banks have been hedging their bets for years the Queen's image doesn't appear on their notes.


How gauche of me not to have known that! I can't recall the last time I saw a Scottish note, but that's a thin excuse for my ignorance. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

elgar's ghost said:


> How gauche of me not to have known that! I can't recall the last time I saw a Scottish note, but that's a thin excuse for my ignorance. Thanks for the clarification.


There's a joke in there @elgar's ghost...


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

As a Brit I've known nothing else. I'm just working and sorting out stuff but am thoroughly looking forward to Monday's Funeral. There's nothing I can do aside from helping with the collective send off. No one does pomp and circumstance as on point as the Brits.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> Well, Rex is a whole word, I suppose. In the 1950s a lot of dogs that I came across were called Rex.


I had the same thought yeteray! 

I don't think people call their dogs Rex or Fido anymore 😂


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think that, at least on a symbolic level, Elizabeth II was an important figure particularly during the turbulent postwar decades where you had recovery, enormous social change, decolonisation and the Cold War. I've got mixed feelings about the monarchy, but I respect their role in the Commonwealth. It might be nothing more than a loose federation and consultative body, but it helps to keep the more damaging forms of nationalism in check. This can be a good thing in terms of what's happened in a number of countries that failed to maintain basic standards of civil society and rule of law.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm not a fan of any royal family (our own - the Dutch - the least) but I'm still gonna play some english music at a little organ recital next Saturday, and end with Nimord, of course.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

RobertJTh said:


> I'm not a fan of any royal family (our own - the Dutch - the least) but I'm still gonna play some english music at a little organ recital next Saturday, and end with Nimord, of course.


Nimrod moves me far more than our National Anthem. It just seems to encapsulate what we are about when it matters.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> I had the same thought yeteray!
> 
> I don't think people call their dogs Rex or Fido anymore 😂


You're right; they don't - especially 'Fido'. I've known Rexes & Rovers, but never Fido. If I ever get another cat, I think I'll call it 'Fido', in the same sort of way that people call their black dogs Lily or Spot.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been very moved by watching people turning out to watch the Queen's funeral cortege passing by. It's partly because I love the Queen, partly because it's a ceremonial drama, and partly because it is a universal acknowledgement of death, that all things pass.

The massed tractors by the roadside in Aberdeenshire as the cortege passed brought real tears to my eyes - such a touching & human gesture. I'm finding it therapeutic, shedding tears for Queen Elizabeth, because I've never been able to cry over my mother's death five years ago. I had to hold it together for her and my brothers and sisters (arranging the care home, the funeral, the will & probate, the interment & so on) and I internalised my grief.

The choir in St Giles' cathedral in Edinburgh was beautiful - it was made up of adult men and women, some of them quite elderly, but it sounded as heavenly as any band of choirboys.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> You're right; they don't - especially 'Fido'. I've known Rexes & Rovers, but never Fido. If I ever get another cat, I think I'll call it 'Fido', in the same sort of way that people call their black dogs Lily or Spot.


I knew of a guy who at times could be a bit perverse, who named a rescue dog he gave a home to 'Dofi', he said he really wanted to use the name Fido but just couldn't.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hats off to Scotland and N Ireland for their send off of Her Majesty. Just watched her last ride into London which was equally powerful and somehow uplifting as she drove past many places I know very well. The next few days are going to be something special to behold.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

If the palace requests that a delegation from TC be sent to pay their respects, who will we send?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Shaughnessy said:


> If the palace requests that a delegation from TC be sent to pay their respects, who will we send?


I imagine your fellow countryman Li'l Ludi who got banned from here not too long ago has missed a gilt-edged opportunity.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

elgar's ghost said:


> I imagine your fellow countryman Li'l Ludi who got banned from here not too long ago has missed a gilt-edged opportunity.


He's one person from a nation of 5,000,000 people - Any comment he ever expressed was said on his own behalf and thus does not reflect the views and opinions of the people of Ireland - least of all me.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Shaughnessy said:


> He's one person from a nation of 5,000,000 people - Any comment he ever expressed was said on his own behalf and thus does not reflect the views and opinions of the people of Ireland - least of all me.


Was I suggesting that about the Irish in general? I was talking about his own particular brand of spikiness in general, that was all.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

elgar's ghost said:


> Was I suggesting that about the Irish in general? I was talking about his own particular brand of spikiness in general, that was all.


He did us no favours as a people and I've come to bitterly resent any association whatsoever - even when it's unintentional - I misread the intent of the "fellow countryman" reference and took it as a slight.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Shaughnessy said:


> He did us no favours as a people and I've come to bitterly resent any association whatsoever - even when it's unintentional - I misread the intent of the "fellow countryman" reference and took it as a slight.


Ludo started off well then he seemed intent on becoming his own twitter page, but I thought he was just trying to get a rise out of people in general rather than being gratuitously anti-this that or the other. By referring to Ludo in this instance no offence was intended either to you or your country of origin.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

We've been given the day off here. But it's a hodge-podge across the country. Quebec, no surprise, is not taking the day off, but neither is Ontario. Here on the west coast, we won't be working.

When I watched the local news last night, I was a bit surprised by the reporter reporting from Victoria. He was complaining that parents will have to scramble for supervision and that kids already have two days off later in the month. The head of the teachers union complained about the day off saying it was bad timing. We in Canada have a new national bank holiday at the end of the month - Truth and Reconciliation Day. 

I intend on watching the funeral on Monday. Here it starts at 2:45 am. I'll go to bed a bit earlier, and then get up at 2:44 am. So, I'm glad I don't have to work that day. I did that for Prince Philip's funeral last year.

I always thought I was a bit ambivalent toward the Queen, and the monarchy. But now I'm not so sure. While I won't be joining the Royalist Society of Canada, I will be supporting the monarchy going forward. And if it ever came to having a referendum on whether to keep the monarchy or abolish it, I'd vote to keep it. 

I was already planning on visiting Britain next summer. I'm hoping the coronation will be in July or August so I can be in London at that time. As a teacher, I cannot get away at any other time.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Very proud to have met her. A great loss.


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

So, what will members be listening to on Monday before and after.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Looking at the TV screen at the office, the broadcast title reads 'Celebrating Queen Elizabeth'

Is this just an American thing - where funerals are supposed to be 'celebrations'? Why are people not supposed to mourn and feel grief? I get her death was no tragedy - we should all be that lucky to live into our mid 90s in good health - but she was an institution for people who cared about the monarchy and a figure that had been a presence for, in most cases, their entire life, is gone. People did not que up for days to 'celebrate'


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Looking at the TV screen at the office, the broadcast title reads 'Celebrating Queen Elizabeth'
> 
> Is this just an American thing - where funerals are supposed to be 'celebrations'? Why are people not supposed to mourn and feel grief? I get her death was no tragedy - we should all be that lucky to live into our mid 90s in good health - but she was an institution for people who cared about the monarchy and a figure that had been a presence for, in most cases, their entire life, is gone. People did not que up for days to 'celebrate'


People queued, ignored, observed, attended, embraced, mourned, celebrated for a range of different reasons, I'm sure. Regardless of one's views on the UK Monarchy, the Queen was the head of state, an institution and an individual who carried out her duties to the best of her abilities. I watched the procession and funeral service in the Abbey with mixed feelings, moved by the grandeur and spectacle, and recognising that while I'm no royalist, I was watching a significant national event.

Those massed tartan pipes and drums get me every time.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We watched both services & almost all of the processions before and between. It was all beautiful and moving, but I feel so sad now. What a lovely person she was.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> We watched both services & almost all of the processions before and between. It was all beautiful and moving, but I feel so sad now. What a lovely person she was.


It has been an emotionally exhausting day......


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

What got to me is the queue. 24 hours waiting to pay your respects. Roadsides lined for miles with people like the Tour de France. This was a beloved person. No matter your political views she was present. As a red white and blue Yankee through and through my first real memory of her was impressions of The Queen from when Reggie Jackson attempted to assassinate her in the Police Squad spoof film The Naked Gun. 007 forever served in her majesty’s secret service. It would be fitting if Agent Nomi has the role in a movie serving on his majesty’s service 😎


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I had to run a workshop in Luxembourg, but we stopped for an early and extended lunch for the attending Brits to watch the service. I found the lone-piper very moving.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I like how they pay homage in transition from the Queen to King on the forthcoming coins.


----------

